# redundancy payout and child support



## zard (Jul 5, 2005)

would anyone here know if your redundancy payout is affected by child support? especially if you have another job to go straight to so basic child support will be un interupted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

My boss is always on about the child support he pays. And he said yes, they will take out 18% after tax to be given to the other half. So pretty much, if it was $100,000. They will take out tax (approx 48%) then they will take a further 18% to give to the other half. Id check it out with the relevant departments before you quote me on it cause everyones situation is different, but he is usually pretty spot on when it comes to child support. (its something he is passionate about when it comes to arguments on the subject)


----------



## zard (Jul 5, 2005)

we have both been made redundant and want to use the money for a deposit on a house.. if the money she already recieves went toward the child it wouldnt be an issue but the fact is .. it doesnt.. and when we buy him things like computers for example she sells them.. so we work our asses off to get where we are, she has never worked a day in her life just has kids to different men to get the money and she benefits from our misfortune... basically we support hewr and her kids... 

yes i am....


----------



## peterescue (Jul 5, 2005)

Is this really the place to discuss this?


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 5, 2005)

it is the chit chat forum...


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 5, 2005)

child support as you know is calculated on your taxable income for the year. the only way to reduce the amount of child support you pay is to reduce your taxable income.
good luck.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 5, 2005)

I asked my accountant what temps I should keep my snakes at. He was most helpful and hes tax deductable.


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 5, 2005)

herp adviser and accountant.
handy or do you have to pay for both.


----------



## pugsly (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes it will be, as already stated it goes on taxable income.

Another interesting fact, if getting divorced anyone, your super is now being placed into the pool of assets, so yes thats right, him or her can take half of your super earnings!


----------



## zard (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*



peterescue said:


> Is this really the place to discuss this?



are you wearing your underwear on your head again? :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*



zard said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > Is this really the place to discuss this?
> ...



No, but i could be wearing your **** on my foot :twisted:


----------



## zard (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*



peterescue said:


> zard said:
> 
> 
> > peterescue said:
> ...




:lol: not only are you a superhero you are also a comedian... ahhh a man of many tallents..... HHHHHH


----------



## pythonkisses (Jul 5, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*

get in cash if you can and put it in other account the CSA knows all trust me cant hide from the tax man .


----------



## peterescue (Jul 5, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*

Point is, you are asking for info in a forum where half the people in it havent had sex with another human in their life, let alone had to share the financial burden or responsibility of bring up children.
In one fell swoop by contacting a professional you will get good sound advice and lower your taxable income. Welcome to the 99%


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*

Read everything here and then call them.

http://www.csa.gov.au/

Every case is different and it is based on taxable income.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*



> Point is, you are asking for info in a forum where half the people in it havent had sex with another human in their life, let alone had to share the financial burden or responsibility of bring up children.


 Uh oh! I agree with Peter. The men in white coats can't be far away.....


----------



## zard (Jul 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: redundancy payout and child support*

greebs is your life that empty that you felt the need to dredge this up ay 4.30am???   
and some of us HAVE had sex with another human.. i even saw pics on here once.. granted i dont think any children were going to spring from the fruit of their loins but.. :? .

for those whom may find their selves in a similar position we rand csa and were informed that because we were infact in advance of payments they would not touch a redundancy payout.. so queensland here we come


----------

